

Investment Manager Explains Why 99.5% Of Americans Can Never Win - daspianist
http://www.businessinsider.com/an-investment-managers-view-2013-11#ixzz2ke0aA6ck

======
mmariani
It's called American dream because you have to be asleep to believe it.
–George Carlin

------
kiskis
this article says "the average American family with a pre-tax income in the
mid-$50k range".

Is that household income or individual income? 50K for a whole family seems
too low.

